# NBC News on UberStrike and Abe



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/video/driver-calls-for-national-strike-against-uber-536196675576


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

smh

Not even gonna bother.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> smh
> 
> Not even gonna bother.


And I'm sure no one cares

Damn I'm from Texas and I've never seen such pussification as I have from several of you Dallas drivers. SMH


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> And I'm sure no one cares
> Damn I'm from Texas and I've never seen such pussification as I have from several of you Dallas drivers. SMH


Come here and say that to my face, MF.
We'll see who's the *****


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

LOL Mature response. 

You don't wanna know what we do to your kind, boy.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

There is some right and wrong with the strike... in the end.... I see it failing.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> LOL Mature response.
> You don't wanna know what we do to your kind, boy.


In your small brain, you think what you said was mature? I just brought it to reality.
You like to act tough behind a screen and say people are ******* for saying Abe's tactics were stupid.
Then step up to the plate and back up what you say.. show us that we are *******.
Otherwise stop trying to act tough online with your dumb ass rhetoric.

We warned Abe and others to stop those tactics. Now he has brought bad press to the movement.
Abe sounds like a complete idiot trying to suggest he _'planned this all along' _to get publicity. BS.
He's like that kid that falls down in public.. gets up all embarrassed and says, _"I meant to do that"._.. as he walks away and rubs his ego.

He can't even admit he was wrong.
That isn't a leader.
And the fact you follow him, makes perfect sense.
Another spineless sheep.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> There is some right and wrong with the strike... in the end.... I see it failing.


If success is measured by obtaining the mix of varying demands they have put out there in such an unorganized fashion, then yes, it will likely fail.
However if it is measured by having a significant impact on Uber, while also getting drivers to begin uniting locally and nationally? Then we have a good chance.
I see this strike as a stepping stone.
Abe's involvement and dumb tactics put a wrench in the process, but doesn't negate everything everyone else has done.
We can make this successful to where we will be stronger down the road and in a better position to expect demands to be met.

That is my opinion.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

KeJorn Your putting to much emphasis on Abe. Forget about Abe. This is about us and we have a small window to try and make things better for the drivers. Nobody that I know is giving him the time of day much less any credit. I think we can all agree that he got the ball rolling and that's it. He's publicly pulled back on the fake rider accounts so what else do you want?

We can name call and act immature but that's not helping the cause. We need driver unity for just two and a half days. What's to lose. It can't get much worse.

And peace to all my Texas brothers and sisters. I'll be back soon


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> If success is measured by obtaining the mix of varying demands they have put out there in such an unorganized fashion, then yes, it will likely fail.
> However if it is measured by having a significant impact on Uber, while also getting drivers to begin uniting locally and nationally? Then we have a good chance.
> I see this strike as a stepping stone.
> Abe's involvement and dumb tactics put a wrench in the process, but doesn't negate everything everyone else has done.
> ...


The reality is.... there are wayyyyyyyyy too many uber x drivers to even effect uber and the daily operations. Uber knows about the strike and they either laughed or said they don't like it but there's 5000 other drivers waiting to be passed through background. They are likely expiditing applications just to void what little gap the strike may cause. If at anything the strike will cause some good surges and those working g those days will make some money like the other week when Uberz pimp hand camedown on those that skip.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> The reality is.... there are wayyyyyyyyy too many uber x drivers to even effect uber and the daily operations. Uber knows about the strike and they either laughed or said they don't like it but there's 5000 other drivers waiting to be passed through background. They are likely expiditing applications just to void what little gap the strike may cause. If at anything the strike will cause some good surges and those working g those days will make some money like the other week when Uberz pimp hand camedown on those that skip.


Yeah that is certainly possible. 
But giving up and not finding out the results admits we are powerless without even trying.
What kind of message is that?

Uber has it's hands full all around the world.
The most important thing, is to unite and connect all the small groups (islands) of drivers floating around out there.
Then we will be in a better position to exact change.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> KeJorn Your putting to much emphasis on Abe. Forget about Abe. This is about us and we have a small window to try and make things better for the drivers. Nobody that I know is giving him the time of day much less any credit. I think we can all agree that he got the ball rolling and that's it. He's publicly pulled back on the fake rider accounts so what else do you want?
> 
> *We can name call and act immature but that's not helping the cause.* We need driver unity for just two and a half days. What's to lose. It can't get much worse.
> And peace to all my Texas brothers and sisters. I'll be back soon


_"We can name call and act immature but that's not helping the cause"_
Well start by taking your own advise. Keep in mind, YOU cast the first stone on this thread.
Perhaps you should try apologizing instead of twisting events and back-peddling.

If you have followed 1/2 of what I have posted on this forum, you would know where I stand and where I see Abe in the whole mix.
Don't make claims that have no basis in fact.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> KeJorn He's publicly pulled back on the fake rider accounts so what else do you want?


Oh and BTW, that brings up a good point.
Abe said he no longer supports targeting drivers not participating (not before he called them scabs again and trashed them, lol)..

Here's the problem... some things are already in motion.
In California, some drivers were seen with signs threatening other drivers (very aggressively) that if they do not participate in the strike, they will have a VERY BAD NIGHT.
A threat no less.

Yeah... that's one example of how many out there that Abe has his fingerprints on.
You had better hope and pray nothing stupid happens the day of the strikes...

Keep your fingers crossed and your butt-cheeks clinched, Abe.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Cool, I tried and you want to continue with your bullshit. 

I'm stopping here because if I say what I want to say I'd probably get banned. 

Probably a good thing we're not closer to one another. lol


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Oh and BTW, that brings up a good point.
> Abe said he no longer supports targeting drivers not participating (not before he called them scabs again and trashed them, lol)..
> 
> Here's the problem... some things are already in motion.
> ...


abe never advocated violence. you're going to have your knuckle heads in every group. but show me where abe said anything about being violent. you can't take what someone else said and attribute it to abe. abe actually has said that he's not with the violence. and all that talking shit has to go. no one on here is a badass talking shit over the internet. you know we're never going to see each other. you're in mars mother ****er.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I support strike. calling and cancelling trips


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

haji said:


> I support strike. calling and cancelling trips


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

jrboy said:


> abe never advocated violence. you're going to have your knuckle heads in every group. but show me where abe said anything about being violit's . you can't takbanned meat somUber freedomsaid and attrifollowingthit to abe. abe actually has said that he's not with the violence. and all that talking shit has to go. no one on here is a badass talking shit over the internet. you know we're never going to see each other. you're in mars mother ****er.


That is where you are wrong, I personally saw the videos of him advocating violence. He removed a number of videos after this started. I also personally called him out on it (among other things). He banned me from UberFreedom.

I have been following him for months, at first I was a fan until I realized his antics. Even before the Strike. Whether you like it or not he is the face of this. You can keep saying it's about all the drivers but he has made this/us a laughing matter. He has stripped us of all credibility.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I heard the first video where Abe called for disrupting drivers who are not part of this strike.

I agree w/KeJorn that false requesting does not be a part of this strike. "Uber does not play fair" (paraphrasing Abe). That is no reason for drivers to do the same. You may want to watch the video to see what a lawyer says about the tactic.

http://www.nbcnews.com/video/driver-calls-for-national-strike-against-uber-536196675576


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> abe never advocated violence. you're going to have your knuckle heads in every group. but show me where abe said anything about being violent. you can't take what someone else said and attribute it to abe. abe actually has said that he's not with the violence. and all that talking shit has to go. no one on here is a badass talking shit over the internet. you know we're never going to see each other. you're in mars mother ****er.


Oh please. Spare us all the bullshit.
Even when he changed course (as a result of learning those tactics would be considered illegal - note he doesn't mention that part).. He still bashed 'scabs'... So in other words.. He changed course to cover his ass.. Not because he believed it was the right thing to do...

As leader.. THAT is the message others took to heart... That he HAD to make that statement publicly.. Not because he wanted to.

You know what that translates to a follower? Continue doing what you originally planned, just claim it wasn't his orders.

Who do you think you are fooling. He greased those wheels, but provided no steering. Leadership Failure 101.

He owns it. Nothing you say will save him of that. Hope he has a good lawyer when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> There is some right and wrong with the strike... in the end.... I see it failing.


You have to start somewhere.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Oh please. Spare us all the bullshit.
> Even when he changed course (as a result of learning those tactics would be considered illegal - note he doesn't mention that part).. He still bashed 'scabs'... So in other words.. He changed course to cover his ass.. Not because he believed it was the right thing to do...
> 
> As leader.. THAT is the message others took to heart... That he HAD to make that statement publicly.. Not because he wanted to.
> ...


People are responsible for their own actions & whomever chooses to do violence to working drivers, they are doing at the own risk. The work stoppage is not about Abe you can either drive or not drive. Just that simple up to the individual.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Txchick said:


> You have to start somewhere.


True


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Txchick said:


> People are responsible for their own actions & whomever chooses to do violence to working drivers, they are doing at the own risk. The work stoppage is not about Abe you can either drive or not drive. Just that simple up to the individual.


I respectively disagree, Abe made the work stoppage about him. The media and most likely Uber themselves see this as a joke because of him. We can choose not to drive but in the end it won't matter the damage is done. Drivers wanted this so bad and were so impatient they allowed a jackass to put his own selfish needs above ours.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Txchick said:


> People are responsible for their own actions & whomever chooses to do violence to working drivers, they are doing at the own risk. The work stoppage is not about Abe you can either drive or not drive. Just that simple up to the individual.


Your are confusing individual accountability with leadership accountability. Of course the individuals will be held responsible. However, so will the leadership. Abe made a point to state that he started this, and it was his own video that laid out the plan for harrasing drivers that did not participate (the ONLY thing he actually coordinated, aside from the dates). He set the tone for bad mouthing anyone who did not strike. You cannot claim a leadership role and not take responsibility. You keep trying to suggest he is not culpable. Like I said, he better have a good lawyer if the shit hits the fan.

Those of you trying to give him a pass need a reality check.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> I heard the first video where Abe called for disrupting drivers who are not part of this strike.
> 
> I agree w/KeJorn that false requesting does not be a part of this strike. "Uber does not play fair" (paraphrasing Abe). That is no reason for drivers to do the same. You may want to watch the video to see what a lawyer says about the tactic.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/video/driver-calls-for-national-strike-against-uber-536196675576


where i come from cancelling requests is not considered violence.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Your are confusing individual accountability with leadership accountability. Of course the individuals will be held responsible. However, so will the leadership. Abe made a point to state that he started this, and it was his own video that laid out the plan for harrasing drivers that did not participate (the ONLY thing he actually coordinated, aside from the dates). He set the tone for bad mouthing anyone who did not strike. You cannot claim a leadership role and not take responsibility. You keep trying to suggest he is not culpable. Like I said, he better have a good lawyer if the shit hits the fan.
> 
> Those of you trying to give him a pass need a reality check.


if you don't like the way he did it, then you don't have to strike. if you want to strike then strike. you're not going to change uber by sitting back doing nothing. as for us drivers that are tired of uber cutting fares, srf, $2.40 minimum, threats, and telling pax not to tip us...we will stand together.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> if you don't like the way he did it, then you don't have to strike. if you want to strike then strike. you're not going to change uber by sitting back doing nothing. as for us drivers that are tired of uber cutting fares, srf, $2.40 minimum, threats, and telling pax not to tip us...we will stand together.


You are preaching to the choir...


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

jrboy said:


> if you don't like the way he did it, then you don't have to strike. if you want to strike then strike. you're not going to change uber by sitting back doing nothing. as for us drivers that are tired of uber cutting fares, srf, $2.40 minimum, threats, and telling pax not to tip us...we will stand together.


The only party that is going to change Uber is the court system. They will continue to do business this was until they are legally bound not to. It will take time but change will come. They are looking at us drivers wanting to strike and they are laughing their collective asses off. Try if you want to, it is your right but don't be surprised when on 10/19 we find 10,000 deactivated drivers and 20,000 drivers to take their place.


----------



## GROWAPAIR (Aug 14, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Oh please. Spare us all the bullshit.
> Even when he changed course (as a result of learning those tactics would be considered illegal - note he doesn't mention that part).. He still bashed 'scabs'... So in other words.. He changed course to cover his ass.. Not because he believed it was the right thing to do...
> 
> As leader.. THAT is the message others took to heart... That he HAD to make that statement publicly.. Not because he wanted to.
> ...





KeJorn said:


> Oh please. Spare us all the bullshit.
> Even when he changed course (as a result of learning those tactics would be considered illegal - note he doesn't mention that part).. He still bashed 'scabs'... So in other words.. He changed course to cover his ass.. Not because he believed it was the right thing to do...
> 
> As leader.. THAT is the message others took to heart... That he HAD to make that statement publicly.. Not because he wanted to.
> ...


You guys are a sucker chumps. Who cares about what the fake autorny says, Uber it's self operating illegally in almost every City so Uber is not a legitimate business to begin with. So that mean we can use any tactics available to disrupt their illegal business.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

GROWAPAIR said:


> You guys are a sucker chumps. Who cares about what the fake autorny says, Uber it's self operating illegally in almost every City so Uber is not a legitimate business to begin with. So that mean we can use any tactics available to disrupt their illegal business.


LOL!!! Really?? It's not a business because you don't think so? It is a legally, I'll say again LEGALLY, operating business whether you like it or not whether you agree with it or not. So that means you cannot just do whatever you want and use any tactics to do so. I can't go up to an illegal alien and say "Hey! you are not a real American" and then stab them. The law is the law even if you don't believe it is the law. Its immature thinking like yours that is making this a failure.

I honestly cannot believe you just posted that with a straight face.


----------



## GROWAPAIR (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow how can you tell between legal perso and illegal person? Did you look into their documents or you can just tell by the way they look?.
The comparison you made between the two don't make any sense.and you don't get it and you still a sucker chumps LOL


----------



## GROWAPAIR (Aug 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> LOL!!! Really?? It's not a business because you don't think so? It is a legally, I'll say again LEGALLY, operating business whether you like it or not whether you agree with it or not. So that means you cannot just do whatever you want and use any tactics to do so. I can't go up to an illegal alien and say "Hey! you are not a real American" and then stab them. The law is the law even if you don't believe it is the law. Its immature thinking like yours that is making this a failure.
> 
> I honestly cannot believe you just posted that with a straight face.


Wow how can you tell between legal perso and illegal person? Did you look into their documents or you can just tell by the way they look?.
The comparison you made between the two don't make any sense.and you don't get it and you still a sucker chumps LOL


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

GROWAPAIR said:


> Wow how can you tell between legal perso and illegal person? Did you look into their documents or you can just tell by the way they look?.
> The comparison you made between the two don't make any sense.and you don't get it and you still a sucker chumps LOL


You are right, it makes no sense that was the point glad you finally caught up. That was my intent.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

The demands are too much, but I assume shoot for the moon and settle for the clouds. 

The strategy of hurting Ubers that are not striking or dont know is flawed and illegal. That will only hurt the strike. 

Im going to stay offline that weekend. But that is only because I can. I doubt this will yeild anything at all. But it doesnt hurt to go offline to prove a point


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

UberLou said:


> That is where you are wrong, I personally saw the videos of him advocating violence. He removed a number of videos after this started. I also personally called him out on it (among other things). He banned me from UberFreedom.
> 
> I have been following him for months, at first I was a fan until I realized his antics. Even before the Strike. Whether you like it or not he is the face of this. You can keep saying it's about all the drivers but he has made this/us a laughing matter. He has stripped us of all credibility.


I understand all the points. But this stoppage is not about who initiated the Strike but about all the drivers. 
If we do not start, we will never get to a negotiation.

Drivers must stop driving if Uber does not want to negotiate all the points that is affecting us. 

_*NO Drivers = No UBER*_

*That Attorney might work for Uber and he can say what ever he wants. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
We should say: *support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.*

We need to call the attention of all new drivers.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> I understand all the points. But this stoppage is not about who initiated the Strike but about all the drivers.
> If we do not start, we will never get to a negotiation.
> 
> Drivers must stop driving if Uber does not want to negotiate all the points that is affecting us.
> ...


With all do respect you guys keep saying it's not about who started it, I know and understand that. The issue is, whether you/I like it or not, he is the face of this. He is who Uber sees and he is who the media relates to. Because of him anything we do will be a joke or not taken seriously. It is about us drivers but because of Abe we have little to no credibility. No one can say for sure how many Drivers are going to turn their app off and from what I can gather from the various sites I visit we would be lucky to have 10% of all nation wide drivers. What are there about 175,000 drivers on the road? How many do you think are actually going to follow through? Can we get 87,500 drivers to strike which in my opinion is the only amount of drivers (50%) that will do any real damage. Because of Abe more drivers have switched gears and have gone the other way. Momentum is lost and can it be picked back up in 10 days?


----------



## Diet Pookie (Aug 26, 2015)

Pass


----------



## eman1122 (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks like Uber has done a great job at conditioning us drivers using fear, confusion and desperation.

If you are afraid to take the risks necessary to initiate changes, then be willing to accept the status quo that is yet to come. Understand that I've seen many corporations (and even worked for a few) who have used these types of tactics to gain for themselves with little to no empathy for the resources that brought them their success.

To be honest and fair, there would be no Uber if it wasn't for the tens of thousands of drivers who, for the most part, use their person vehicles to take passengers from point A to point B. Lack of drivers would definitely put Uber where they've always claimed to be; a technology company.

Every driver has their reservations. I understand this. What I don't understand is the countless excuses why they won't do something about a company that will continue to express to you how worthless you are to them. They package incentives to deceive us to saturate our own markets. They market to the masses with dirt cheap fares which translates to poor pay for drivers while doubling or even tripling the amount of rides needed just to break even. 

I've posted in other sections of this site and I'll say the same thing here as I've said there...Uber has worked for me. Uber does meet my goals. But that doesn't mean I agree with their tactics. No, I'm not pleased that I can only charge $1.00 a mile and 18 cents a minute in one of the biggest cities in the country. I'm not happy that the majority of my passengers are barely traveling 2 miles away which I get paid $2.40 after Uber's SRF and commission. I'm not happy that Uber has created an entitled culture where passengers feel that I'm not providing 5 star service because I don't provide them snacks or "amenities" on a $4.00 ride. I am polite. I drive safely. But I could be put at risk for termination if too many riders feel that I'm not a great driver because I don't provide amenities? Does this sound like I am a true independent contractor?

And that's where most driver's frustrations come from. We aren't disappointed that we are considered independent contractors. But we want to be treated as such. And we want to be able to negotiate our fares. We want to be able to set our own terms to make sure OUR business is profitable. It doesn't mean we want to exploit passengers or game the system. But driver's will do what they need to do to turn a profit. This work stoppage will hopefully bring an end to the gamesmanship from both parties and open dialogue to create a better environment for the drivers and in turn, improve Uber's image. 

If you are aboard on the work stoppage that's great. But don't cause harm to other drivers that will continue to log on and earn a living. They have that right. If you are against this work stoppage that's great as well. But don't diminish our cause. Because in reality, the outcome of this will have an effect on you as well. Either this act will lead to Uber making positive changes that will enhance your business or Uber will continue it's disregard for their drivers and eventually will hit you in your comfort zone. Only time will tell.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Everyone that knows me or of me, pretty much knows that I support any action that causes Uber concern. But as time continues to move forward I see Uber consistently taking more and more from the drivers with absolutely no progress made to stop their abuse and exploitation. People seriously need to look to beyond Uber, to the end result Uber will impact the American Worker. It is entirely possible that the entire land transportation industries will follow suit. What we are looking at is maybe 20 to 50 million people unemployed while a handful of corporations profit from autonomous vehicles. The rich get richer and the rest of us bankrupt our city that surely cannot afford 50 to 100k unemployed added to their welfare roles. You may believe me being extremist in this projection but give it a moments thought. Think back to the housing bubble bust a few years back, that only impacted certain markets and none as severely as this situation would.

What any strike action needs to include is direct demonstration at local Governor, Mayor, and Transportation Authority Offices calling for regulation of UberX in it's entirety. There is no reason for Uber to be able to disrupt all of these jobs for free. Uber's bringing autonomous cars on line should require that Uber pay for the car being displaced. What I mean is Uber should be required to pay for Cab Medallions, buy Cab Companies, purchase Limousines and PUC Permits, and pay for the other cars such as us and our investment. Uber's offer was to make us independent Contractors and small business owners, only to disrupt us. Now, Uber expects us to work for free. If you are driving UberX anywhere except the newest markets or those regulated by a transportation authority, you ARE working for free. Regardless everything you believe, the authors of the Fair Labor Standards Act intended that NOBODY exploit the American Worker and eventually Uber will get caught up in this and it will be fixed. But these are issues that Uber does not care about that the Government HAS to care about. It's their job to worry about unemployment, employment, and the angry voter. That is where any strike action needs to target for positive result. Regulation of UberX solves all the problems including driver pay and has the most impact upon Uber. Allowing Uber to flood every market without regulation protecting all concerned is ridiculous. Autonomous cars require regulation. Take it to the government, not Uber.

I support enforcement of the strike action. The reason this is necessary is because there is not a single driver working with Uber that has the smarts to help someone with good intent to pay for media publishing and radio spots to advertise a pending strike action. Without enough money to publicize the strike notifying the other drivers of the event, 90% of the drivers still will not know of it being planned. I come from the "old school" when Teamsters used to actually take violent measures to stop "scab" labor from violating their strike activity, but I truly would hate to see anyone hurt. Regardless what action is taken, failure of our fellow drivers to support the strike seriously hinders any favorable result of the strike. It troubles me to think that our fellow drivers would make us resort to violence to stop them from violating the strike, but every car that can accept an Uber ping should be prevented from working during the strike. Drivers that want to drive should be using Lyfts platform to do so, or in the case of a regulated car be working independent from Uber, but not a single Uber car should be allowed to hit the street. Violence should not be necessary because we all know that our fellow drivers once notified will honor the strike. So if you want to prevent the possibility of violence quit being so cheap and give the Abe a few bucks to notify drivers. Even if he f's off the money, all you have lost is a few bucks. The risk is worth it.

As for Abe, I do not know him. Don't need to know him. I have no intent to elect him in charge of anything. But, he has taken the effort to do what none of the rest of us has had the heart to do, and done so with Uber shills and the weak of heart ragging on him all the way. He is not my spokesman, I will speak my voice loudly from whatever media is available, and I will speak. I will support the strike because the ball has been started rolling and because I believe Uber's impact could be far more of a threat than we think, to both the American Worker and the US economy. If done correctly, this strike should do nothing but benefit other activities started in other locals. Why should you support this strike? Because "You Can!"


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

^^^^
I like this.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> Everyone that knows me or of me, pretty much knows that I support any action that causes Uber concern. But as time continues to move forward I see Uber consistently taking more and more from the drivers with absolutely no progress made to stop their abuse and exploitation. People seriously need to look to beyond Uber, to the end result Uber will impact the American Worker. It is entirely possible that the entire land transportation industries will follow suit. What we are looking at is maybe 20 to 50 million people unemployed while a handful of corporations profit from autonomous vehicles. The rich get richer and the rest of us bankrupt our city that surely cannot afford 50 to 100k unemployed added to their welfare roles. You may believe me being extremist in this projection but give it a moments thought. Think back to the housing bubble bust a few years back, that only impacted certain markets and none as severely as this situation would.
> 
> What any strike action needs to include is direct demonstration at local Governor, Mayor, and Transportation Authority Offices calling for regulation of UberX in it's entirety. There is no reason for Uber to be able to disrupt all of these jobs for free. Uber's bringing autonomous cars on line should require that Uber pay for the car being displaced. What I mean is Uber should be required to pay for Cab Medallions, buy Cab Companies, purchase Limousines and PUC Permits, and pay for the other cars such as us and our investment. Uber's offer was to make us independent Contractors and small business owners, only to disrupt us. Now, Uber expects us to work for free. If you are driving UberX anywhere except the newest markets or those regulated by a transportation authority, you ARE working for free. Regardless everything you believe, the authors of the Fair Labor Standards Act intended that NOBODY exploit the American Worker and eventually Uber will get caught up in this and it will be fixed. But these are issues that Uber does not care about that the Government HAS to care about. It's their job to worry about unemployment, employment, and the angry voter. That is where any strike action needs to target for positive result. Regulation of UberX solves all the problems including driver pay and has the most impact upon Uber. Allowing Uber to flood every market without regulation protecting all concerned is ridiculous. Autonomous cars require regulation. Take it to the government, not Uber.
> 
> ...


Wow... NOT what I expected from you.
I can honestly say I am disappointed.
Chi1cabby spoke well of you and I had looked forward to hearing your input.

You started off well. I agreed with most points, as they align with what I see as well: that the impacts of what Uber is doing WILL impact the American Worker as a whole.

However your switch to _'scab'_ mentality blew it out of the water back to *crazy land.*
This is not the old days.
We are not cabs, nor are we currently part of any unions.
Even if we were, you achieve nothing pitting drivers versus drivers.
You only create division.
If you understand leadership, you would understand this.

Abe brought negative publicity to this movement.
He touted that he would bring NATIONAL press attention, only to bring *NATIONAL shame* to this movement.
And you are basically supporting that stance.
I am speechless.

It is truly funny how some of you people rationalize the IMPORTANCE of stopping the _'evil'_ actions of a company like Uber, while suggesting actions that are just as flawed and misguided as pitting drivers versus drivers.
It means you do not even understand what our nation was founded upon.
It means you do not even understand that it is actually possible to fight the good fight, without resorting to actions and policies that actually UNDERMINE the good fight.
Those asinine policies lead to justification later in doing the evil deeds we once fought against.

You sound like someone who wants to see the big picture, urging other to see that big picture, yet you are still unable to see the forest for the trees.

*I am with you on uniting.*
But what you speak of is division, not unity.

*I am with you on fighting the good fight.*
But what you speak of is lowering ourselves to their level.

*I am with you on standing up to the tyranny of oppression.*
But what you speak of IS oppression.

Why should we NOT use such tactics to achieve the same goal?
BECAUSE WE CAN.
BECAUSE WE ARE BETTER THAN THAT.

SMH... I am truly disappointed.
I expected more.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> The only party that is going to change Uber is the court system. They will continue to do business this was until they are legally bound not to. It will take time but change will come. They are looking at us drivers wanting to strike and they are laughing their collective asses off. Try if you want to, it is your right but don't be surprised when on 10/19 we find 10,000 deactivated drivers and 20,000 drivers to take their place.


this is one of the problems, they label us as ic's yet we cannot go offline when we want. uber threatens with deactivation. if you are an uber driver you have no job security or stability. i've been threatened and waitlisted like many drivers. the courts take years, we must demand change now. we have bills now. we have kids to feed now. you can't just think about yourself, think about other drivers who probably have uber as only source of income. we have the momentum now. you are right uber is laughing their collected asses off... we're running our car to the ground for crumbs...uber is laughing. It's time to stand up to ubers' corrupt policies.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

Why don't you all just switch to Lyft immediately? They have the tip option already in place. Don't get on the uber system.. Force the pax to use Lyft .. Hit the pavement , recruit Lyft drivers and riders and put uber out of business. Create chaos for uber while still making your money. If uber doesn't have enough drivers and wait times are long pax will look at the Lyft app and see they have lots of drivers and use it. I have been using Lyft 100% for the last few days and over the weekend. I have not lost any earnings and enjoy getting consistent tips. This is how you can beat uber


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

denverxdriver said:


> Why don't you all just switch to Lyft immediately? They have the tip option already in place. Don't get on the uber system.. Force the pax to use Lyft .. Hit the pavement , recruit Lyft drivers and riders and put uber out of business. Create chaos for uber while still making your money. If uber doesn't have enough drivers and wait times are long pax will look at the Lyft app and see they have lots of drivers and use it. I have been using Lyft 100% for the last few days and over the weekend. I have not lost any earnings and enjoy getting consistent tips. This is how you can beat uber


We have been talking about that.

Lyft does not have the customer base, but we can help change that.
We have the incentive.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

E


KeJorn said:


> We have been talking ab out that.
> 
> Lyft does not have the customer base, but we can help change that.
> We have the incentive.


Exactly, that should be the theme of this"war" with uber. Get all drivers to switch to Lyft.. Problem solved. Uber wants to play dirty, go find new friends to play with!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

denverxdriver said:


> E
> 
> Exactly, that should be the theme of this"war" with uber. Get all drivers to switch to Lyft.. Problem solved. Uber wants to play dirty, go find new friends to play with!


That is one front of several...
We still need to educate the public.. keep in mind, for many, Uber is a Godsend in their eyes.. they can do no wrong.
Some will not give it up.


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

I will do my part to educate my riders, hand out my referral cards to riders and drivers.. If we all spent a couple of hours a week doing this Lyft would have an enormous sales force giving them a huge advantage over uber.


----------



## NH_Uber_Driver (Apr 23, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> Why don't you all just switch to Lyft immediately? They have the tip option already in place. Don't get on the uber system.. Force the pax to use Lyft .. Hit the pavement , recruit Lyft drivers and riders and put uber out of business. Create chaos for uber while still making your money. If uber doesn't have enough drivers and wait times are long pax will look at the Lyft app and see they have lots of drivers and use it. I have been using Lyft 100% for the last few days and over the weekend. I have not lost any earnings and enjoy getting consistent tips. This is how you can beat uber


I would if I could, but Lyft doesn't not operate in my market and many others. Therefore it's Uber or nothing for many.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Petition
https://www.coworker.org/petitions/better-treatment-for-uber-drivers


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Your are confusing individual accountability with leadership accountability. Of course the individuals will be held responsible. However, so will the leadership. Abe made a point to state that he started this, and it was his own video that laid out the plan for harrasing drivers that did not participate (the ONLY thing he actually coordinated, aside from the dates). He set the tone for bad mouthing anyone who did not strike. You cannot claim a leadership role and not take responsibility. You keep trying to suggest he is not culpable. Like I said, he better have a good lawyer if the shit hits the fan.
> 
> Those of you trying to give him a pass need a reality check.


No leadership at the top is perfect. It's a start & the bottom line is your either in our out.


----------



## GROWAPAIR (Aug 14, 2015)

eman1122 said:


> Looks like Uber has done a great job at conditioning us drivers using fear, confusion and desperation.
> 
> If you are afraid to take the risks necessary to initiate changes, then be willing to accept the status quo that is yet to come. Understand that I've seen many corporations (and even worked for a few) who have used these types of tactics to gain for themselves with little to no empathy for the resources that brought them their success.
> 
> ...


Aman to that. This is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

GROWAPAIR said:


> You guys are a sucker chumps. Who cares about what the fake autorny says, Uber it's self operating illegally in almost every City so Uber is not a legitimate business to begin with. So that mean we can use any tactics available to disrupt their illegal business.


What is interesting is that the attorney in the news clip claimed cancelling rides was interfering with Uber's business relationships. If you don't think what Uber does with respect to the drivers, including telling paxs that they don't have to tip, adjusting fares b/c a pax complains, etc., isn't interfering with the drivers' business relationships I don't know what is. What I do know is that if drivers continue to play by the rules Uber sets, they will go no where but down....


----------



## GROWAPAIR (Aug 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> With all do respect you guys keep saying it's not about who started it, I know and understand that. The issue is, whether you/I like it or not, he is the face of this. He is who Uber sees and he is who the media relates to. Because of him anything we do will be a joke or not taken seriously. It is about us drivers but because of Abe we have little to no credibility. No one can say for sure how many Drivers are going to turn their app off and from what I can gather from the various sites I visit we would be lucky to have 10% of all nation wide drivers. What are there about 175,000 drivers on the road? How many do you think are actually going to follow through? Can we get 87,500 drivers to strike which in my opinion is the only amount of drivers (50%) that will do any real damage. Because of Abe more drivers have switched gears and have gone the other way. Momentum is lost and can it be picked back up in 10 days?


Why don't you step to the play and take charge and all of us will follow you. Abe is just a person who was an Uber driver but when he asked Uber for fair rates he was deactivated. So what did he do he stepped to the play and showed his face.But for the rest of us who are still active on Uber platform we still live in the shadows and behind the scenes, we start criticizing and complaining. Grow A Pair and show your Face and start representing us.


----------



## GROWAPAIR (Aug 14, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> What is interesting is that the attorney in the news clip claimed cancelling rides was interfering with Uber's business relationships. If you don't think what Uber does with respect to the drivers, including telling paxs that they don't have to tip, adjusting fares b/c a pax complains, etc., isn't interfering with the drivers' business relationships I don't know what is. What I do know is that if drivers continue to play by the rules Uber sets, they will go no where but down....


That is the right way to put it.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Abe made the work stoppage about him


How come no one is focused on the fact that Abe is no longer a driver? 
Did Abe quit or was he terminated? If he was terminated, was he terminated with cause?

I have no issues with someone who doesn't drive for Uber call for a strike ... but considering all the potentially illegal things he's trying to get people to do ... it gives me pause and it should give you pause too


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> How come no one is focused on the fact that Abe is no longer a driver?
> Did Abe quit or was he terminated? If he was terminated, was he terminated with cause?
> 
> I have no issues with someone who doesn't drive for Uber call for a strike ... but considering all the potentially illegal things he's trying to get people to do ... it gives me pause and it should give you pause too


abe is actually the perfect candidate: 1) he is not an active driver so uber cannot threaten him and intimidate him with deactivation the way uber threatens and intimidates us. 2) he was a driver, he can identify with us. he knows the truth behind the deceptive marketing. 3)experience, he took down a corrupt company already. also, i think that he has proven in a short period that he can bring light to the truth about ubers abuse of drivers contrary to what pax think. i believe that he will bring more and more exposure. he was actually asked to pose a question to president Obama concerning worker rights on wednesday. see post on "uber freedom". UBER OFF!!!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Alternatives
*
Fasten*
_https://fasten.com/_

_http://www.bostonherald.com/business/business_markets/2015/10/boston_startup_fasten_offers_cheaper_fares_better_pay_than_uber_

*Fare*
_http://ridefare.com/_


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

The Russians are coming! The Russians are coming! FASTEN your seatbelts (no pun intended)!!!


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

Hmmm...with Fasten, the riders control the surge. But the drivers and riders would know the fare beforehand. So Fasten is counting on no surge pricing to attract riders while promoting a stable and higher fare than Uber/Lyft. 

But how does Fasten make money? I guess they want to attract drivers and riders first and use seed money to cover operational expenses. The fact that Uber makes all that money allows others like Fasten to potentially make a percentage of that, while gaining continuously gaining shares of the market. Lyft may copy Fasten business model or part of it, if they were smart. Lyft is trying to beat Uber at their own game. Get the money later by building your driver/rider base first. Who knows... Of course, Uber could change their business model to compensate which may benefit the drivers...

Effective competition is going to make things fair, not the law or ineffective competition.


----------



## toolian (Jan 15, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Wow... NOT what I expected from you.
> I can honestly say I am disappointed.
> Chi1cabby spoke well of you and I had looked forward to hearing your input.
> 
> ...


I patently disagree with the strike, and every other demand upon uber as a free legal company who can do whatever they want with their platform, but this was very well said. This entire thing is fascinating from a sociological business perspective.


----------



## toolian (Jan 15, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> That is one front of several...
> We still need to educate the public.. keep in mind, for many, Uber is a Godsend in their eyes.. they can do no wrong.
> Some will not give it up.


Riders want rides. If there are no uber cars in the road they'll switch to lyft. The number one question I am asked lately is "what is the difference between uber and lyft?"

From a riders perspective, there is none.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

toolian said:


> Riders want rides. If there are no uber cars in the road they'll switch to lyft. The number one question I am asked lately is "what is the difference between uber and lyft?"
> From a riders perspective, there is none.


Nice theory, but we are quite a ways from being that coordinated.
Uber drivers will still log on.

MANY riders do not even know who Lyft is. 
Seriously, there are a large number who simply have no idea that Lyft even exists.
Lyft has not done a great job of marketing. We can help with that, but we should do that from as many angles as possible.

Some simply do not like Lyft and are Uber loyalists.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

toolian said:


> I patently disagree with the strike, and every other demand upon uber as a free legal company who can do whatever they want with their platform, but this was very well said. This entire thing is fascinating from a sociological business perspective.


Thanks.

Sure they can do what they want with their platform, _*to a degree.*_
There is much debate about the new encroachments on the rights of American Worker with the development of these kind of app-based services.
Uber is demonstrating that they will push those boundaries until someone finds a way to stop them.
Drivers should be free to unite and protest against Uber's actions, as it impacts their livelihood and contradicts much of Travis Kalanick's claim that we make _"better income than Taxi drivers"._
The public should be made aware of these discrepancies, since they are part of the army Uber wields when combating city policies and legislation.
The issue is larger than just Uber, however Uber is currently the most blatant of the current app-based offenders.

NY Times did an Op-Ed about this recently:
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/09/3...ers.html?referer=https://www.google.com/&_r=1


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

toolian said:


> Riders want rides. If there are no uber cars in the road they'll switch to lyft. The number one question I am asked lately is "what is the difference between uber and lyft?"
> 
> From a riders perspective, there is none.


I know this varies by area, but here in NC there is actually a big difference that riders do care about when they learn of it.

Here, Uber approves drivers site unseen as long as they have appropriate documents & pass the background check. Lyft drivers must also do that & then they meet with the Lyft mentor to have themselves & their car visually inspected. Potential Lyft drivers take the mentor for a ride.

I stress to the passenger that not all uber drivers qualify to be lyft drivers. Usually I then get a story about some recent horrible experience they had in Uber with a driver that made them feel unsafe.

It doesn't take much of this kind of talk to turn people off from uber.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Txchick said:


> No leadership at the top is perfect. It's a start


Sure, no one is perfect. But good leaders at least admit when they make a mistake, not brush it off.
So he started with a ****ed up plan, refused to listen to anyone else - claiming all progress was because of him (yet out of the other side of his mouth tried to say it's not about him - despite the focus on him in nearly every news article). Then he touts that we will have NATIONAL press!!! Only to have that press skewer him for his ****ed up plan. And instead of admitting he was wrong, he says he meant for all that to happen from the start.

Sorry, you can dress it up all you like, spin it however you want... but he ****ed up royally.

_


Txchick said:



"the bottom line is your either in our out"

Click to expand...

_BS. 
The bottom line is that people can believe whatever the hell they want to believe and make their own choice without you or anyone else giving them an ultimatum.
There are many shades of gray in this world. No different here. Enough with your _'tough talk'_ BS.

The strike moves on in whatever shape it is currently in.
Yes, in many ways it is in worse condition thanks to Abe.
However, yes, it continues. 
See where the chips land and keep moving forward.

People just need to have their eyes open on this.
Don't paint it as if nothing wrong happened... we get better by learning from mistakes, not suggesting they were never mistakes, etc. Abe is a mistake.
What people are doing locally MATTERS. Those uniting and joining associations MAKES A DIFFERENCE.
The efforts on that front will show whether we gained any ground or momentum.
That will show that we are trying to unite and give us the opportunity to hit harder and more collectively again in the future (and again, and again as necessary).

Txchick We're on the same side here. But people need to be real about it.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

toolian said:


> I patently disagree with the strike, and every other demand upon uber as a free legal company who can do whatever they want with their platform, but this was very well said. This entire thing is fascinating from a sociological business perspective.


In a free market, workers can freely band together and refuse to work. Workers can freely appoint or elect representatives to negotiate on their behalf.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Wow... NOT what I expected from you.
> I can honestly say I am disappointed.
> Chi1cabby spoke well of you and I had looked forward to hearing your input.
> 
> ...


I am sorry you find disappointment with my message regarding this topic. I do suggest that you note that I stress the importance of everyone's participation and include the mention that were all drivers to be notified of the strike that violence would not be necessary as drivers would support the strike. I think you fail to understand the gravity of the situation. Uber has already screwed every driver on every level that has ever worked for them. This strike event may not be the most opportune but it is already in motion and we will likely never get another chance. You and I are about to get further screwed by Uber because autonomous cars are right around the corner. Regulation is necessary to see that all concerned are treated fairly. In order for this strike to have any impact everyone must participate. There are two ways of notifying all drivers. One way is stop them on the street. This does not have to be violent, but can become so very easily. The second is by notification of the drivers via media, but this would require drivers donate to pay for the costs. Personally, I would love to rush billboards with our message in every major market we service . . . WHO WILL DONATE MONEY SO I CAN PUT UP BILLBOARDS IN EVERY MAJOR CITY WE SERVE?

Regardless how you interpret my message, I DO NOT condone violence. I do however see the importance of this situation and know by the history of this Country that violence can occur. Think of standing there on the strike line while watching your fellow driver say "**** your strike" while he reaps the benefits of your not driving to up his surge earnings. . . Yes, violence is possible. But, who is in the wrong? As I said I do not condone violence. All it takes is a few dollars to notify drivers nation-wide. Who is willing to donate to the cause. Just go to the Association site at http://rideassociation.wordpress.com and make your donation. I will notify the world once the first donation is made.

The problem is we so not want violence but we are too cheap and chicken-shit to actually stand up for ourselves, so we don't give a lousy $5.00 to help ourselves and we will not do anything to benefit ourselves by participation in this strike. And, you think I disappoint you? I fail to see how any of you can face yourselves in the mirror, taking this crap from Uber. Sorry my friend, violence is not the way . . . But, who is going to pay to provide a means to do it any other way?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> I am sorry you find disappointment with my message regarding this topic. I do suggest that you note that I stress the importance of everyone's participation and include the mention that were all drivers to be notified of the strike that violence would not be necessary as drivers would support the strike. I think you fail to understand the gravity of the situation. Uber has already screwed every driver on every level that has ever worked for them. This strike event may not be the most opportune but it is already in motion and we will likely never get another chance. You and I are about to get further screwed by Uber because autonomous cars are right around the corner. Regulation is necessary to see that all concerned are treated fairly. In order for this strike to have any impact everyone must participate. There are two ways of notifying all drivers. One way is stop them on the street. This does not have to be violent, but can become so very easily. The second is by notification of the drivers via media, but this would require drivers donate to pay for the costs. Personally, I would love to rush billboards with our message in every major market we service . . . WHO WILL DONATE MONEY SO I CAN PUT UP BILLBOARDS IN EVERY MAJOR CITY WE SERVE?
> 
> Regardless how you interpret my message, I DO NOT condone violence. I do however see the importance of this situation and know by the history of this Country that violence can occur. Think of standing there on the strike line while watching your fellow driver say "**** your strike" while he reaps the benefits of your not driving to up his surge earnings. . . Yes, violence is possible. But, who is in the wrong? As I said I do not condone violence. All it takes is a few dollars to notify drivers nation-wide. Who is willing to donate to the cause. Just go to the Association site at http://rideassociation.wordpress.com and make your donation. I will notify the world once the first donation is made.
> 
> The problem is we so not want violence but we are too cheap and chicken-shit to actually stand up for ourselves, so we don't give a lousy $5.00 to help ourselves and we will not do anything to benefit ourselves by participation in this strike. And, you think I disappoint you? I fail to see how any of you can face yourselves in the mirror, taking this crap from Uber. Sorry my friend, violence is not the way . . . But, who is going to pay to provide a means to do it any other way?


_*"I think you fail to understand the gravity of the situation. Uber has already screwed every driver on every level that has ever worked for them."*_

No, I fully understand it. Driving for Uber full time for the past year, yes, I understand it very well.
We do not need to pit drivers against drivers to achieve these goals. In fact we will be stronger if we do not do that.
THAT is what needs to be abundantly clear.

_*"we will likely never get another chance"*_
BS. While the blundering of Abe and people like yourself that are supporting his misguided plans to pit drivers against drivers may have cost us considerable momentum and drew bad press to the movement, the opportunity to continue on certainly DOES exist. This is hardly the end. In fact, what I have been suggesting for sometime now, is that people need to *see it for what it IS *(_the good and bad that has taken place_)* and continue working together locally and nationally.* The efforts on THAT front will provide us the unity, strength, and impact that will drive home any demands we ultimately decide on. Progress on that front, which follows the VERY footsteps of the DFW UberBlack driver protest (that this strike was inspired by), is where we need to keep our focus on. Many of us are joining associations locally (such as http://aloodfw.com/) and trying to have other Uber drivers do the same. THAT is where the movement will gain traction and steam. It is the measure of success. If this strike leads to more people joining together, while the demands of this strike may fall flat, the momentum will continue. It is FAR from over.

*If you are in support of pitting drivers against drivers, I would NOT join your association, nor advise others to.*
There are other options locally that I will pursue and put my money into those groups. Not yours and definitely not Abe's GoFundMe garbage.
You guys are still stuck in an alternate world.

As a writer once said, "_The past is a foreign country: they do things differently there_".
That is certainly true.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

KeJorn .
Thank you for your well thought out post..

What many do not seem to see, is all the talk of pitting drivers against drivers is something that IS dividing us as drivers instead of UNITING us.
I am actually very pro union.. my ex was a member of the CWA, I was a member of the IBEW for years and my son is a 20 year or so member of the pipefitters and welders union (what ever its called lol). The fact is we are not a UNION.. nor will we ever be united as one with the talk that has been happening IMHO. .....
I started out very supportive of the work stoppage.. Until the talk of burner phones, throwing things at drivers cars etc started,
After listening to that abe guy .. I want no part in any thing he is involved in. He reminds me of a carnival barker or telemarketer and gives me the creeps. 
Im a 61 year old woman with a stubborn streak.. some other driver threatens me about If im gonna drive or not at a time they picked out..
Im more likely to tell him to fluck off, then join his junior high games..

I think that Abe and those following him blindly with burner phones and threats have hurt our cause as drivers, both in the media and among other drivers.

Will I drive that week end.??
nah I dont think so.. unless the stupid threats continue and the childishness keeps going on.. then I may just do it because .. just like Travis cannot tell me when to drive and when not to.. Im surely not going to let some fool who thinks its cool to threaten me tell me what to do or show support for that.

The shame of the whole thing is this.. I am very supportive of Our rights as drivers and could be a great help in many ways.. Im a graphic designer sign maker in my regular 9 to 5 ..


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

mystysue said:


> KeJorn .
> Thank you for your well thought out post..
> 
> What many do not seem to see, is all the talk of pitting drivers against drivers is something that IS dividing us as drivers instead of UNITING us.
> ...


Most of the drivers that support a strike are not following Abe. Drivers are just fed up and Abe got the ball rolling so they/we are riding the coattails.

This could be the impetus for something bigger, better and more organized in the future.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Lepke said:


> Most of the drivers that support a strike are not following Abe. Drivers are just fed up and Abe got the ball rolling so they/we are riding the coattails.
> This could be the impetus for something bigger, better and more organized in the future.


And Abe was riding on the coattails of the DFW UberBlack protest.
We are trying to get things back on track and I think mystysue gets that.
You cannot blame her, or any other driver, that has backed away from the strike due to Abe. Let's be real, he DID **** things up, bring bad press, and divide us. Just look at the discussions on this board alone.

The fact is, WE are all on the same team. We want the same basic goals.
And while few see Abe as the leader, we need to learn from those mistakes and move forward. 
Unlike what Abe and Rich Brunelle suggest, this is NOT a one shot deal. This is merely the beginning of something bigger, better, and more organized - as we seem to agree.

Mysty, I assume you have seen some of the flyers floating around.
While for the most part they are pretty good, they have some issues I (and others) think we could modify and improve on.
You interested?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

_"Employers have legal obligations to their employees, and small businesses have to abide by those rules. But some giant corporations dodge the laws by using franchises & subcontractors to pretend they aren't employers. They aren't fooling the National Labor Relations Board or anyone else - and now the NLRB is calling them out for it. Giant corporations and their Republicans friends may not like what the NLRB is doing, but let's be clear: the NLRB is doing its job and standing up for American workers. Watch today's HELP Committee hearing about the NLRB's new joint employer decision."_




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=516435551852276


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> And Abe was riding on the coattails of the DFW UberBlack protest.
> We are trying to get things back on track and I think mystysue gets that.
> You cannot blame her, or any other driver, that has backed away from the strike due to Abe. Let's be real, he DID **** things up, bring bad press, and divide us. Just look at the discussions on this board alone.
> 
> ...


Abe is obviously a ****tard who doesn't know when to shut up and has no idea what he's doing. While he was trying to do damage control in one of his stupid videos he did point out that being outrageous is what got media attention. Truth is bad press is better than no press at all. I know this is going to sound terrible but if there is violence the 24 hour news cycle will pick up on it and give us a chance to air our grievances.

Let me be very clear that I'm not advocating violence.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

lol.. Im picturing rosie the riveter with a cell phone..
Actually I will have to think on it and see how my time is..
Im actually minding the store this week alone (till tomorrow) and then part of next week as the boss (my boyfriend) is out of town on vacation with his bro. at our parker river place. Ive actually only driven a total of 1.5 hours so far this week ...
But let me think on it and see what the time looks like here. Main job has to come first, ya know.. its what pays the bills.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> _"Employers have legal obligations to their employees, and small businesses have to abide by those rules. But some giant corporations dodge the laws by using franchises & subcontractors to pretend they aren't employers. They aren't fooling the National Labor Relations Board or anyone else - and now the NLRB is calling them out for it. Giant corporations and their Republicans friends may not like what the NLRB is doing, but let's be clear: the NLRB is doing its job and standing up for American workers. Watch today's HELP Committee hearing about the NLRB's new joint employer decision."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We (the sign shop) actually use IC all the time, and believe me they do not want to be employees, They are IC for many sign shops ..


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Lepke said:


> Abe is obviously a ****tard who doesn't know when to shut up and has no idea what he's doing. While he was trying to do damage control in one of his stupid videos he did point out that being outrageous is what got media attention. Truth is bad press is better than no press at all. I know this is going to sound terrible but if there is violence the 24 hour news cycle will pick up on it and give us a chance to air our grievances.
> Let me be very clear that I'm not advocating violence.


_"he did point out that being outrageous is what got media attention"_

Of course he pointed that out. He purposely re-spun it to suggest that was his intent all along... he never took ownership of his mistakes. He has become very much like Kevin Trudeau in terms of spinning the truth and being shady. 
This is not a case of_ there is no bad press. _We are not a company doing marketing. 
When the media comes back, they will want to know why there was violence and cut out any other platitudes Abe tries to insert.
Yes that's right, they will likely go back to Abe for comment.
Not the person I want speaking for me.

A better solution is just let things play out, hope the damage is minimal., and just focus on the underlining, far more important task of forming a strong unified front with associations that understand the industry and laws related to these kind of negotiations. His idea of media attention is seriously flawed.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

mystysue said:


> We (the sign shop) actually use IC all the time, and believe me they do not want to be employees, They are IC for many sign shops ..


I do not think they are trying to change everyone to employees, but the changes over the past 30+ years has resulted in the American Worker being taken advantage of and losing their bargaining power.

They need to look at that concept as a whole and not just decide everyone must be an employee.
Whether they are ICs or employees. the American worker needs protections put in place or existing protections revamped to address those changes.


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

The strike ate going to do a thing to uber, so come on guys stop f****** around.
We're going to be replaced by robots

Who wants to follow a guy named Hussein


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

daniel mondello said:


> The strike ate going to do a thing to uber, so come on guys stop f****** around.
> We're going to be replaced by robots


Speak for yourself. I'm already a robot.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

daniel mondello said:


> The strike ate going to do a thing to uber, so come on guys stop f****** around.
> We're going to be replaced by robots


The strike itself will most likely amount to very little. The media coverage and social media buzz is a good end in itself. Just the fact that journalists are contacting uber and asking for comment means that uber has to take notice.

And it will be quite a few years before autonomous cars are commonplace enough to send them out alone to pickup passengers.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

daniel mondello said:


> The strike ate going to do a thing to uber, so come on guys stop f****** around.
> We're going to be replaced by robots


You have to start somewhere. This is bigger than Uber.
As for self-driving cars... while some suggested it would happen in the next 5 years, most analysts believe they are much further out, as much as 20 years before all the legal issues are sorted out and they become a mainstay on our roads.

You want to give up, that is your own choice.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

GROWAPAIR said:


> You guys are a sucker chumps. Who cares about what the fake autorny says, Uber it's self operating illegally in almost every City so Uber is not a legitimate business to begin with. So that mean we can use any tactics available to disrupt their illegal business.


Yes.. I may be a sucker
I'm definitely a chump..
But, biatchh don't be callin me no suckachump ..... Ya damn suckachump


----------



## GROWAPAIR (Aug 14, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> Yes.. I may be a sucker
> I'm definitely a chump..
> But, biatchh don't be callin me no suckachump ..... Ya damn suckachump


Ok SUCKACHUMP. LOL


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Wow... NOT what I expected from you.
> I can honestly say I am disappointed.
> Chi1cabby spoke well of you and I had looked forward to hearing your input.
> 
> ...


Okay, back up! I DO NOT believe I approved of Abe or any of his plans. I will stress this once again . . . I DO NOT CONDONE VIOLENCE! I even offer a solution to reduce the risk of violence by making effort to "get the word out to other drivers." I also never have suggested "Pitting driver against driver" even a consideration. Actually, I have raised reason to advise others caution in certain situations and as for me I encourage you visit the US RIDE-HAIL DRIVER'S ASSOCIATION. I believe I have been one of the loudest in the call for unification and discussion of Uber issues. I have been accused of being a lot of things but anti-unification isn't one of the names.

My reference to "we will likely never get another chance" is meant to say this ball is rolling, and I do not believe it will ever be set rolling again like this providing the opportunity to do something remarkable in the immediate future. You see, Abe has done a lot of work to get this to this point. I imagine most of it at his expense, both money and labor. The probability that autonomous cars will be on-line far sooner than we think leads me to believe that we won't be here much longer to take future action in which a true impact will be felt by Uber. You see, I do not intend to go head to head with Uber, Kalanick will just laugh at us. If we are going to strike, we need target demonstrations at the Governors, Mayors, and PUC Offices asking for regulation of Uber and maybe the Investor locations. But thus far, nobody has sought my opinion or my assistance, so I will do my own thing to get my voice heard.

I do not know where you and I got our wires crossed, but I had no intent to offend you. Sorry about that


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> _"Employers have legal obligations to their employees, and small businesses have to abide by those rules. But some giant corporations dodge the laws by using franchises & subcontractors to pretend they aren't employers. They aren't fooling the National Labor Relations Board or anyone else - and now the NLRB is calling them out for it. Giant corporations and their Republicans friends may not like what the NLRB is doing, but let's be clear: the NLRB is doing its job and standing up for American workers. Watch today's HELP Committee hearing about the NLRB's new joint employer decision."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is true progress for us, the American Worker. This woman needs to run for President.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

are you guys still talking about Abe? lol. THIS IS NOT ABOUT ABE VS TRAVIS, THIS IS ABOUT UBER AGAINST US DRIVERS. uber off!


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

What would be good to do is requests rides somewhere where it gets crowded, or somewhere where you have to go through a toll booth or something of somekind. Something organized where we would request all at once. Then cancel once they get past the toll or gate. This could keep a lot of the non striking drivers busy......


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> are you guys still talking about Abe? lol. THIS IS NOT ABOUT ABE VS TRAVIS, THIS IS ABOUT UBER AGAINST US DRIVERS. uber off!


Lmao.. Not about Abe.. Then the next guy posts an example while it IS still about Abe, smdh:



jo5eph said:


> What would be good to do is requests rides somewhere where it gets crowded, or somewhere where you have to go through a toll booth or something of somekind. Something organized where we would request all at once. Then cancel once they get past the toll or gate. This could keep a lot of the non striking drivers busy......


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is Great Tactic!
Wear Anonymous Masks while handing out #UberSTRIKE Flyers in order to draw attention.
If there is a Drivers' protest in a city, the Drivers should wear masks to the protest as well.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Dear drivers who decided what our demands are,

I am a long time Union member proudly flying the IBEW local 595 logo when I work. Let me educate you some on how you get to decide what your demands are for others. 

1. You collaborate with other drivers to decide that you want to form a union. 
2. You have a vote by secret ballot of whether to form or not 
3. You then have a vote to elect either a representative or representatives to speak for you
4. You collaborate with other drivers what your demands are and decide as a group what you want, what you can compromise on and what is a non negotiable end
5. You deliver those demands to Uber via certified mail demanding a response 
6. When the required time expires you ask your members to vote to strike 
7. You decide the parameters of your strike and your stated goal
8. You make sure the required number of members agree by a secret ballot following Roberts rules

What you have demanded is not reasonable. 7. Minimum fare is not realistic. A 7. Cancel fee is. 

Your penalties to scab drivers as you call them is also not realistic. Why? You haven't made sure everyone agrees. Those who disagree need to have a say. Their say is to drive that weekend since you left no other way dissent. 

Making people chase ghosts is a violation of ubers tos and personally if you accidentally reveal yourself I am going to make sure you don't drive again. 

Your strike will have zero effect. You are acting just like the uber executives you are fighting against.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> *Dear drivers* who decided what our demands are,
> 
> I am a long time Union member proudly flying the IBEW local 595 logo when I work. Let me educate you some on how you get to decide what your demands are for others.
> 
> ...


Abe Husein is not a driver. He is in it for the fame.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Dear drivers who decided what our demands are,
> 
> I am a long time Union member proudly flying the IBEW local 595 logo when I work. Let me educate you some on how you get to decide what your demands are for others.
> 
> ...


 lmfao


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Abe Husein is not a driver. He is in it for the fame.


you're a driver why don't you take a stand?


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you're a driver why don't you take a stand?


 I would if I were given a say in what the demands should be. But I had that take away from me so I will go against you.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> you're a driver why don't you take a stand?


That's right, I am a driver and I am doing exactly what I need to be doing.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I would if I were given a say in what the demands should be. But I had that take away from me so I will go against you.


 everyone wants a say. everyone wants to be-little or criticize the efforts. everyone wants to complain, but only one man rose up.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> everyone wants a say. everyone wants to be-little or criticize the efforts. everyone wants to complain, but only one man rose up.


BS, he simply jumped on the tailcoats of what DFW UberBlack Drivers did. That was about 200-300 drivers that rose up.

He didn't rise up.
He saw opportunity for fame and stole the thunder from the actual drivers.
Did he plan first?
Only the part about pitting drivers against drivers.
Which brought bad publicity and division.
Did he allow others to be heard? No.
The minute they spoke up and said they disagreed, he claimed it was his baby and to essentially **** off.

You try to paint him as someone who is doing this as a noble cause.
Sorry, he has already shown his true colors and agenda.
That is spineless yellow, unable to take responsibility for his own actions.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Abe Husein is not a driver. He is in it for the fame.


you're a driver. why don't you reveal yourself???


KeJorn said:


> BS, he simply jumped on the tailcoats of what DFW UberBlack Drivers did. That was about 200-300 drivers that rose up.
> 
> He didn't rise up.
> He saw opportunity for fame and stole the thunder from the actual drivers.
> ...


dallas was an effort to only affect one market. how is that a stand against uber for all drivers nation wide? all drivers should be given a voice. abe is the only man that took such a stance. 
now for the sake of argument, let's say that abe is in it for the publicity... so fckn what. we have a chance to collectively take a stance against uber. abe is not the enemy, uber is the enemy.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> dallas was an effort to only affect one market. how is that a stand against uber for all drivers nation wide? all drivers should be given a voice. abe is the only man that took such a stance.
> now for the sake of argument, let's say that abe is in it for the publicity... so fckn what. we have a chance to collectively take a stance against uber. abe is not the enemy, uber is the enemy.


No, Abe made some drivers the enemy of other drivers.
That was a chain reaction he cannot stop now and still doesn't take responsibility for starting it, yet it was the only thing he actually planned ahead of time.

Of course it was for ONE market. The demands will be different in each market. It has to be based on each individual market.
But from that stand, other drivers were ready to follow suit, they were inspired. That is the only reason Abe's 'strike' gained any traction.

Unfortunately his message was not clear. Where are the numbers to back his claim this will be the largest strike to date?
Show me the numbers. What is he using to measure or gauge progress?
All we see are a few small groups spread around the nation.
Nothing on the scale he has been suggesting.
When I have talked to riders and other drivers, there is confusion and many want to distance themselves from Abe's strike.

We still have a chance to collectively stand together, but he has poisoned this round with his nonsense.

I do not know why you keep defending him.
He has taken no risks. He has simply sought glory.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> you're a driver. why don't you reveal yourself???


Reveal myself to who?

The fact you think we need a face to go with the strike, demonstrates this strike is all about Abe.

Most strikes do not have a single face.
THAT is the point. It is a UNIFIED effort.

Abe undermined that unity in many ways.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> No, Abe made some drivers the enemy of other drivers.
> That was a chain reaction he cannot stop now and still doesn't take responsibility for starting it, yet it was the only thing he actually planned ahead of time.
> 
> Of course it was for ONE market. The demands will be different in each market. It has to be based on each individual market.
> ...


 numbers??? 1. drivers are so ignorant. they get a paycheck and don't understand the costs/expenses. they talk great about uber and are not willing to strike. 2. it's hard to unite drivers when they put the focus on abe as opposed to the real enemy. 3. many drivers are not willing to reveal themselves on facebook to show support for fear of deactivation. since talk about the strike there has been so many new members on here. they don't post about the strike tho. they fear ubers constant threats. but on oct 16th they will be offline. btw i'm not defending him. my position is that we cannot be focused on trashing abe when uber is sitting back laughing not even taking us serious. we need a voice and the only way to achieve that is to focus our energy on continuing to fight uber and get the word out.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Reveal myself to who?
> 
> The fact you think we need a face to go with the strike, demonstrates this strike is all about Abe.
> 
> ...


 you can't organize a strike and hide behind a forum.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> you can't organize a strike and hide behind a forum.


Oh really? And HOW DO YOU organize a strike?

Oh wait, let's ask someone that is actually PART of union:



UberPartnerDennis said:


> I am a long time Union member proudly flying the IBEW local 595 logo when I work. Let me educate you some on how you get to decide what your demands are for others.
> 
> 1. You collaborate with other drivers to decide that you want to form a union.
> 2. You have a vote by secret ballot of whether to form or not
> ...


Where does it say make YouTube videos or create a FB community??

Funny thing. It doesn't.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> numbers??? 1. drivers are so ignorant. they get a paycheck and don't understand the costs/expenses. they talk great about uber and are not willing to strike. 2. it's hard to unite drivers when they put the focus on abe as opposed to the real enemy. 3. many drivers are not willing to reveal themselves on facebook to show support for fear of deactivation. since talk about the strike there has been so many new members on here. they don't post about the strike tho. they fear ubers constant threats. .


All I hear are excuses.
Where are the numbers?
How many have signed up and vowed to participate?
How many active Uber drivers are there in the US? 
Does ANYONE have those stats?



jrboy said:


> but on oct 16th they will be offline.


Without such stats, how do you know? How can you even make an educated guess?



jrboy said:


> btw i'm not defending him. my position is that we cannot be focused on trashing abe when uber is sitting back laughing not even taking us serious. we need a voice and the only way to achieve that is to focus our energy on continuing to fight uber and get the word out


I made a comment that he was not a driver and you ran with it.
So I stood my ground on why I say what I say about him.

But the fact is, I don't need him to move forward.
We don't need him. I am part of other groups that are moving forward despite him.
I am all for that. I like that crowd.

I have run into a few groups that are resistant to any strikes or anything they deem "negative"...
They are a bit trickier to deal with. 
But it is important to understand where they stand, in order to show them striking does not have to be negative.
It can certainly be positive and effective.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Oh really? And HOW DO YOU organize a strike?
> 
> Oh wait, let's ask someone that is actually PART of union:
> 
> ...


what he is stating is impractical. we are scattered throughout a nation. we are not employees. we do not have each others contact info. social media is a resource that you utilize to get the word out. we are not a union. without drivers there is no uber we have the power. it's very simple, we go offline. last night i was watching my rider app waiting for surge at about 1:40 am. there was a lil bit of cars. then it said, "no cars available". only for 30 seconds but we weren't even on strike. i really believe we can make an impact. we don't need every single driver. but we will disrupt uber rides at the very least.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

will 


KeJorn said:


> All I hear are excuses.
> Where are the numbers?
> How many have signed up and vowed to participate?
> How many active Uber drivers are there in the US?
> ...


you be driving during the strike?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> what he is stating is impractical. we are scattered throughout a nation. we are not employees. we do not have each others contact info. social media is a resource that you utilize to get the word out. we are not a union. without drivers there is no uber we have the power. it's very simple, we go offline. last night i was watching my rider app waiting for surge at about 1:40 am. there was a lil bit of cars. then it said, "no cars available". only for 30 seconds but we weren't even on strike. i really believe we can make an impact. we don't need every single driver. but we will disrupt uber rides at the very least.


It's not impractical.

There's two levels:
The local and the national level, but we need certain components in place. A foundation if you will.

The local level is a matter of forming / joining an association that is geared to this industry.
Joining a union is possible, though trickier as ICs. An association will be taken far more seriously than a FB group.
From that level, you can certainly do something very close to what he described, though it doesn't have to be verbatim.

The national level requires that local level foundation to be in place.
We need a way to poll the smaller groups (the islands). It is more about collective actions, while demands and specifics on the ground will vary in each city.
We would need to have those numbers I mentioned. We need a way to gauge progress and potential impact on that scale.
It's really not much different than any organization if you think about it, just perhaps more flexible and mobile, because we have no overhead or goods to move, just accountability and strategy.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> will you be driving during the strike?


I will likely be driving Lyft during those days, provided I have made enough for the week with Uber prior.
I have mouths to feed, etc and struggle already paycheck to paycheck and often rely on the weekend events when driving.
I have even considered taking the family to the State Fair that weekend, but again money may be an issue.

I know I will not be driving Sunday. My wife wanted to swap work days and because of the strike, I figured why not.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

you are right, it's not impractical but it takes so much more time and organization. the strike is now, but i do hope that what you are saying comes to fruition.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> KeJorn Your putting to much emphasis on Abe. Forget about Abe. This is about us and we have a small window to try and make things better for the drivers. Nobody that I know is giving him the time of day much less any credit. I think we can all agree that he got the ball rolling and that's it. He's publicly pulled back on the fake rider accounts so what else do you want?
> 
> We can name call and act immature but that's not helping the cause. We need driver unity for just two and a half days. What's to lose. It can't get much worse.
> 
> And peace to all my Texas brothers and sisters. I'll be back soon


Count us Detroit drivers in on the strike. We're picketing in downtown Detroit on those days. Every effort matters regardless of what people think. The media is going to cover this in various cities across America. With Uber taking 28% of fares; lowering the rate to $0.75/mile; and raising the SRF to $2.30 with virtually no notice; we're can't sit back and take it. So I'll demonstrate for all Uber drivers out there, including those who will drive that day and those that think it's a fruitless pursuit.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Pretty funny (and true)...

*Why Uber Is Terrible - Cracked Explains*
_



_


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

*Survey for all TNC drivers in the U.S.*
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/PQ22Q9R

*Results as they come in* (again, no personal data visible)
https://www.surveymonkey.com/results/SM-XR7KTF62/

*FB Polling group*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/RIPCenter/


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> *Survey for all TNC drivers in the U.S.*
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/PQ22Q9R
> 
> *Results as they come in* (again, no personal data visible)
> ...


Please help advertise these links on any other groups you may be part of.


----------

